# Interesting fictional speech by the future president of the US



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"...The broad selection of people who carried out this attack all had one thing in common. A religion of Death and Hatred fundamentally incompatible with modern life on this planet. That is why Mecca is now a crater in the desert..."

"...The bombs were not the only thing that caused destruction and death in our country. It seems we did a good job of that ourselves. In the 93 days since the attack more Americans were killed from riots and shortages than from the weapons. The systems that deliver food and energy stopped. Instead of banding together to help one another we turned on our neighbors with fist and knife and gun..."

"...Reports across the country all tell the same story. Murder of local officials and looting on a countrywide scale. *The people most targeted seem to be a small group of Americans called Preppers. These people through religious tenant or just good old common sense had prepared for a situation like this but local populations rose up with anger. They thought that because someone prepared for the worst they must have had something to do with the attack. Tens of Thousands were murdered by mobs.* The very citizens needed to rebuild are almost gone. And we did this. America did it to itself..."

END OF THE FOURTH TURNING « The Burning Platform


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

And Again- I say... we need to deport every non-american Muslim from the country.. revoke all student and work visas and travel permits


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If we need to bring in immigrants for protection.. lets bring in Christians, Atheists, Hindus, jews, gays, lesbians, and Buddhist,....NO Muslims


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring in no one for at least 10 years. Totally secure the border. No Visas No Nothing. Then, this once Great Republic can be saved.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Would that be enough? I wish I was that optimistic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Get rid of the muslims or fiction will become truth.


----------

